# JDK installiert aber der Befehl "javac" funktionie



## The-Rat (28. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute!
Bin neu hier! 






Ja und ich habe das Problem, dass ich das JDK installiert habe, aber der Befehl "javac" funktioniert trotzdem nicht...

Kommt mir aber bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen Fachbegriffen oder so... bin totaler Anfäger, der gerade sein erstes Tutorial durchmacht und dabei schon Probleme hat...   

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!!


- The-Rat


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Mai 2008)

ist JAVA_HOME gesetzt?

siehe hier
http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/DOC/Setting+the+JAVA_HOME+Variable+in+Windows

funktioniert javac unter:

C:\hierInstalliert\jdkXY\bin\javac.exe

XP?


----------



## The-Rat (28. Mai 2008)

Also:
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort...  :toll: 

ok das JAVA_HOME setzen funktioniert irgendwie nicht...
Also die Anleitung
(http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/DOC/Setting+the+JAVA_HOME+Variable+in+Windows)
ist ja ziemlich einfach, aber dieses Menü gibts bei mir SO gar nicht... oder was hab ich da falsch verstanden?

Ich mache rechtsklick auf Computer (Arbeitsplatz) und dann auf Eigenschaften.
Doch das Menü das sich dann öffnet ist total anders...
Das heißt:
Ich hab nur 4 Tabs und nicht 8 wie in dem Bild...


Achja: Ich hab Windows Vista.


- The-Rat


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Mai 2008)

ok..Vista hab ich nicht und kenn ich nicht wirklich...

aber vielleicht hilft dir dies hier:
Windows Vista	'Windows-Taste + Pause' | 'Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen' | Reiter 'Erweitert' | 'Umgebungsvariablen...')

von
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-install.htm#InstallationUnterWindows


----------



## zero-2-one (28. Mai 2008)

Start/Systemsteuerung/System/Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen/

da unter dem Tab "Erweitert" auf "Umgebungsvariablen..." klicken

und dann in dem unteren Feld die Variable "Path" bearbeiten, indem du hinter das ganze Zeug das schon dasteht einfach

";C:\Java\jdk1.6.0_05\bin"

hintendran hängst. Es kann natürlich sein, dass du dein Java wo anders hin installiert hast, dann musst du das halt etwas anpassen 

edit: ok, da war wer schneller...


----------



## The-Rat (29. Mai 2008)

jo Danke
funktioniert...
 :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:


----------

